
The Big Brotherhood - dredmorbius
https://iainews.iai.tv/articles/the-big-brotherhood-of-digital-giants-is-taking-away-our-freedom-auid-884
======
dredmorbius
The callout quote is particularly useful to me in framing the discussion:

"The existence of the power [of Google and Facebook] is a problem,
independently of its exercise. As the benevolence of a despot does not remove
the despotism, so it will not remove the power of the big brotherhood."

Also h/t /r/philosophy on Reddit for surfacing this:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/6zwh0j/princeto...](https://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/6zwh0j/princetons_philip_petitt_on_digital_monopolies/)

